# 10 Reasons Yogurt is a Top Health Food



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

01. Yogurt is easier to digest than milk. 
02. Yogurt contributes to colon health. 
03. Yogurt improves the bioavailability of other nutrients. 
04. Yogurt can boost immunity
05. Yogurt aids healing after intestinal infections.
06. Yogurt can decrease yeast infections.
07. Yogurt is a rich source of calcium.
08. Yogurt is an excellent source of protein.
09. Yogurt can lower cholesterol. 
10. Yogurt is a "grow food."

*10 Reasons Yogurt is a Top Health Food Complete Details*​


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

And if made from goats milk, even better....James


----------



## Coloneldad5 (Dec 6, 2011)

And it's so easy to make.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

and made with rich Jersey milk, it's a dessert:clap:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Where is the LIKE button? :happy2:


----------

